# Boneset?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

They work it a little. 

It all depends on what else is blooming.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Agree with flowerplanter about working what's blooming. Bees work it a lot here. Some times it's has been blooming a while before the bees hit it, not sure why, if it has to be at a certain stage of bloom or only certain time of day that the bees work it.


----------

